

The Top Five Reasons Employees Will Quit In 2013 - josh_fyi
http://www.forbes.com/sites/meghancasserly/2013/01/02/the-top-five-reasons-employees-will-quit-in-2013/

======
coolestcool
I'm quitting for the complete opposite. Jumping back into the entrepreneur
game will be filled with unstability, no health benefits and instead of work-
life balance; a work-life blend.

~~~
josh_fyi
There seem to be two categories of workers: Software Engineers and everyone
else. SWEs have the confidence to leave stability behind.

On the other hand, 90% of SWEs behave like all the SWE employees!

